

Ask HN: Use WePay instead of Paypal? - rumpelstiltskin

We are about to launch a product and were originally planning on using paypal for taking payments (until we get our own merchant account). However, with all the recent posts about paypal's draconian policies, we began to check out alternatives.<p>Is WePay a viable alternative to Paypal?
======
rhooper
Google Checkout is always recommended, as is WePay. The issue is that PayPal
is the convenience/compatibility elephant in the room. The naive see them as
"trusted", and they're as universal as a payment processor can come. "a viable
alternative" is where your issue lies -- there is no viable alternative for
the industry standard at this point.

